# τετραώροφο ή τετραόροφο;



## partblah1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ποιο είναι το σωστό;


----------



## Elsa (Apr 15, 2012)

Έχει συζητηθεί εδώ. Επισήμως, νομίζω ότι το πρώτο είναι το σωστό. Περίμενε και καμιά άλλη απάντηση, οι άλλοι χωνεύουν ακόμα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Elsa said:


> οι άλλοι χωνεύουν ακόμα...


Εύκολο το 'χεις; Το γλυκό μόνο ήταν τρίπατο...

Εκτός από τη βόλτα στο νήμα που σε έστειλε η Έλσα, δες κι εδώ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...lexica/search.html?lq=ώροφος&loptall=true&dq=

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*-ώροφος -η -ο *[órofos] : το ουσ. όροφος ως β' συνθετικό σε σύνθετα επίθετα· χαρακτηρίζει την προσδιοριζόμενη κατασκευή από τον αριθμό των ορόφων που εκφράζει το απόλυτο αριθμητικό που υπάρχει συνήθ. ως α' συνθετικό:_ εξα~, επτα~, οκτα~, μον~, πεντα~, τετρα~_. || _πολυ~_.
[λόγ. < αρχ. -ώροφος θ. του ουσ. ὄροφ(ος) -ος ως β' συνθ.: αρχ. τρι-ώροφος, τε τρ-ώροφος, ελνστ. τετρα-ώροφος] 

κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Apr 16, 2012)

Αν και η σωστή απάντηση, _τετραώροφος_, δόθηκε ήδη παραπάνω, παρακαλώ ας μου επιτραπεί να παραπέμψω σε σχετικό άρθρο μου εδώ. Ίσως είναι αρκετά σχολαστικό, αλλά κατά καιρούς ορισμένοι φίλοι διερωτώνται γιατί ορισμένες υποπεριπτώσεις φαίνεται να αντιστρατεύονται τον κανόνα, οπότε πιθανόν να αποδειχθεί χρήσιμο ένα άρθρο που εξετάζει συνολικά το φαινόμενο της συνθετικής έκτασης.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2012)

Μερικά άρθρα της Βικιπαίδειας, σαν κι αυτό, θα έπρεπε να υπογράφονται -αν και βέβαια από το Ιστορικό του άρθρου προκύπτουν οι συντάκτες του.

Χαίρομαι πάντως που βλέπω για τις εξαιρέσεις της αρχαίας και για τη λήξη της ισχύος του νόμου, οπότε πιστεύω ότι είναι καιρός και στη νέα ελληνική να πάψει η... μετενέργεια του νόμου, αρχής γενομένης από περιπτώσεις όπου το β' συνθετικό είναι ατόφια λέξη, όπως ημιόροφος.


----------

